# Help for Wolf Hybrid



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I seem to recall posts from a member in Alabama who does rescue with wolf hybrid dogs. I can't find old posts using help. I'm sending on the post I received from one of my rescue sites. Hopefully, this member will see the post.

_____ 

From: Suzy [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, August 31, 2006 9:16 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Emergency Help Needed for Wolf Hybrid in KY




Please help Bandit have a life...





Meet "Bandit"







"Bandit" is only 2 1/2 years old. He has lived his life on a golf course in
a den since he was approximately 6 months old. No one knows where he came
from. One day he was just there. The regular golfers gave him the name
"Bandit" because he would sneak out onto the course and grab their golf bags
and take off at a full run across the green! Clubs flying, clanging and
banging! The locals there loved him but someone complained and Bandit was
removed by authorities. He now sits in a kill shelter, terrified, waiting
for our help. Won't you please help us save his life? Please forward this to
your email list. "Bandit" needs all of our help!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope they find him a home! I think it will be hard, cause alot of people are scared of those animals,
I have read stories about them turning on people, they after all are wild, that is their nature, they should be protected, I feel people should stop breeding this type of pup, is it healthy ? Or am I misled?
I really hope they get this lil guy a home , he deserves a nice life









Andrea~ 

Maybe they can find him a home with someone who has experience with this breed or maybe there is
a place that just takes these types of dogs, I really hope so


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

My mother in law raised a wolf hybrid....that animal was mean and not trustworthy. She had a vet who wouldn't allow it in the office unless it had been given massive doses of tranquilizer prior to the visit....and even with that a couple of times she went after the vet!

I would never ever ever own one of these animals....it's not a pet


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> My mother in law raised a wolf hybrid....that animal was mean and not trustworthy. She had a vet who wouldn't allow it in the office unless it had been given massive doses of tranquilizer prior to the visit....and even with that a couple of times she went after the vet!
> 
> I would never ever ever own one of these animals....it's not a pet[/B]


That is what I mean, I would be afraid especially with my kids around, I would never ever take that risk.. But I hope someone with experience does..







Andrea~


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

One of the best dogs I ever owned was a wolf hybred. His name was Ninja. He was part gray wolf part artic part shepared. I had him from the time I was twelve till I was seventeen. He was the most loyal and smartest dog I think Besides my boxer I have ever owned or loved. His worst habit was he loved kids, and would frequintly jump the eight foot fence and come to my school to "play" It ws only around the block and he would go down the alley to get there. Then one day while there playing he jumped up on a little girl who was terrified of dogs, and licked her face, but when he bounded down his claws scratched her arm. The girl told her mom that Ninja had bit her. Because there was no proof that rabies shots work on wolfs they took my poor Ninja and beheaded him. They sent his head to Seattle to be tested. He didnt have rabies, and he never bit that girl... It was cruel....profiling in my judgment. Its never the dog that makes a bad dog... Its the owner that makes a bad dog. JMO. I love wolf hybrids, If i could have another Big dog I would get another one in a heart beat. Hope he finds a good home!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> One of the best dogs I ever owned was a wolf hybred. His name was Ninja. He was part gray wolf part artic part shepared. I had him from the time I was twelve till I was seventeen. He was the most loyal and smartest dog I think Besides my boxer I have ever owned or loved. His worst habit was he loved kids, and would frequintly jump the eight foot fence and come to my school to "play" It ws only around the block and he would go down the alley to get there. Then one day while there playing he jumped up on a little girl who was terrified of dogs, and licked her face, but when he bounded down his claws scratched her arm. The girl told her mom that Ninja had bit her. Because there was no proof that rabies shots work on wolfs they took my poor Ninja and beheaded him. They sent his head to Seattle to be tested. He didnt have rabies, and he never bit that girl... It was cruel....profiling in my judgment. Its never the dog that makes a bad dog... Its the owner that makes a bad dog. JMO. I love wolf hybrids, If i could have another Big dog I would get another one in a heart beat. Hope he finds a good home!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do know what you mean by profiling, I have alot of friends (Well 2) that have pit/bulls, who if raised right are beautiful and great family pets, but this is not the case with this breed. It is part wild animal, and his instincts will always be wild..I happened to love wolves and know a little bit about them (Not an expert) , but even the slightest movement the wrong way can trigger a reaction from this breed, it's just a fact. They are excellent mothers (Wolves) and do occasionally bond to people, but they should remain in the wild, it is cruel and unfair In my opinion to breed them, when something goes wrong (Which it will) the animal will be put down, .. Wolves are so beautiful but they are meant to be observed and glorified from a distance, not owned by people...Thanks..


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW Andrea, you amaze me more & more each day


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

What I meant by profiling was just that, You think badly of a cretin breed of dog because of just that...its a certin breed. Pit bulls, rotties, dobermans...etc. Wolves should be viewed from the wild I do agree with that and I never said that they should be bred with a domestic canine, but as we all know it happens. I couldnt see Ninja being placed in the wild, he would never of survived...as would none of these beatiful domesticated dogs. I belive in the age old saying " dont judge, lest you be judged" If you have never ran, played, or slept beside one of these beatiful creatures, If you have never heard their mornful cry in the night, or spent days teaching them a new trick, then you shouldnt judge. One can not base their opinuon of a certin breed soly on top news stories, because there are a few bad apples in every barrel. It dosent mean the whole basket is bad. My whole house is done in wolves...I have worked on the project to bring the timber wolf back to Montana as well as here in WI. What started as two packs ten years ago has turned into over 800 living free here in WI. All I was saying is that you cant soly base your opinuon of a wolf hybred because a few people have had them turn on them. I have been told not to own a german sheppered because they turn on their owners, as do many many diffrent breeds. Lest we forget the first dog ever was a wild animal! It brought down pray and ran in packs, it wasnt always the cute little furbabies we have today.Shoot the dog still has canine teeth, thoses are used to rip apart prey, not to smile at you! Any dog wolf or toy poodle will bite...it could turn on you, everyone that owns an animal takes this risk, some risks may be bigger then others, non the less it is still a risk. There is still a little wild in all our dogs, ever see your malt run in circles befor it lays down? That is a wild trait...that is still used today. The woves do this befor they lay down searching for snakes that could be on the ground...its a defence against preditors, its not your cute little baby trying to get comfy. JMO


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I never said in my previous post (Anywhere) that I thought you were saying it was okay to breed Wolves and domestic canine..
It is comparing apples and oranges there is not 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 stories of Hybrid turning on their owners or their children , there are alot, and these animals were loved just as much as you loved Ninja.
Wolves behave differently than dogs, they are less tolerant of people and they display more dominance over people than dogs do. hybrid's require more training and extreme socialization.When you breed the two you don't know what you will get, more often you will get the dominant wolf gene.You are right about Ninja being released into the wild (Though the thought would never have crossed my mind to do that) he would have been killed instantly, he would have been perceived by the pack as weak and a wandering male and killed on the spot. I am glad you had Ninja in your life, and I am sure he loved you, but just because nothing happened in your case, does not mean it wont happen in others. The whole point is that wolves are wild and in my opinion it is doing them a great injustice by taking them from the wild and breeding them as pets, I just think its wrong and unfair..


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

As is there 1000s of stories of pitbulls, german sheppards, dobies, rotties, dalmations, toy poodles,... the list goes on and on.







I dont mean to get defencive but when it comes to anyone saying that one breed is better over another because of some wacko case of a dog gone bad infuriates me.







Its not just because I have owned a hybred wolf at one time and would own one again in a heartbeat, its because this just shows in a sence racisem towards dogs. Take for example my moms maltese Toby. Spoiled rotten and I mean spoiled, bit my mom in the face in a snarling growl, she required fourteen stitches to her lips. Was she a bad owner? Was it the breed...hmmm we all have or want maltese on this site....are they aggressive? My Boo isnt, perhaps your isnt and Toby has never bitten again....had he been 150lbs though he would of taken her face off.... All dogs have come from once being wild, all dogs can turn on their owners. Is it fair to say then that no dog no matter the breed should be mans best friend? 
Its funny how people get so off topic whithout meaning to, the whole point of this topic was that a wolf hybred needed a home before he is put to death, and I for one am praying very hard that he will find that forever home before it is to late







Its a shame that such a beatiful creature will be discarded just because some people think that one bad orange leads to all rotten apples.The bible says to love all gods creatures no matter what, that is what I will continue to do. Good day and I sign off this topic.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> As is there 1000s of stories of pitbulls, german sheppards, dobies, rotties, dalmations, toy poodles,... the list goes on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really dont know why you are upset, i just stated my opinion and I am not a racist towards people or dogs, I was only speaking On Hybrid wolves no other breed,I never said any breed was better than another, and I never ever said to discard this animal or any animal... I too sign off on this topic, cause you are not understanding what I am saying...Faye once again it's me, I am sorry for this thread going this way and my involvement in it...Thanks


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some animals have behavior problems in any breed. But you cannot discount the fact there are
a few breeds which have much more aggression than other breeds. You can go to some breed
boards and see owners speak of this as fact. I would hate to think someone would acquire one
of these and not know the history of this type of animal's behavior. This has nothing to do with
"racism". 

Also, yes, some of our dogs do turn in circles before settling in to sleep but I can assure you Cosy is not looking for snakes.
It's an instinct to make that movement..the reason behind it is long gone. It was also believed they circled
to trample grass for comfort to lay down in the area....nesting.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Lil Boo Boo, I would just like to know why you would compare a wolf hybrid to a pit/bull, rottie, or any other dog for that matter. They are NOT a dog, and that is the problem, people get these animals and raise them as they would a DOG which leads to so many problems.
To raise a wolf hybrid, you need to dedicate your time and every little thing you do has to be right, one bad experience can again cause problems later in life.
I also read cases that people have had a wolf hybrid and he was wonderful, really liked kids, and they had him for 6yrs, then one day this child was screaming and carrying on, and he changed the wolf hybrid then saw the child as prey. They can change in a second. Even tho you had one for 5yrs and all was fine. really doesn't mean all would have been fine in 12mths, 24mths, time.
I believe people shouldn't be breeding these type of pets, people get them and have no clue about the breed or they just think is's cool to have a wolf chained up in there backyard. I would NEVER in my life trust one near my children, and I can't believe people would.

I really hope someone takes this poor animal and can find him a well educated new forever home, I agree it isn't the animals fault, it is the peoples fault, for breeding these animals and selling to anyone just to make a buck, and because so many people do that and put innocent uniformed people at risk, I feel they really have no option other than to ban these type of animals. I know i wouldn't want my family to live next door to an uneducated wolf hybrid owner.
I think that is what Andrea is trying to say. Yes the bad spoil it for the good, but at the end of the day we need to protect the people and the animals. So many of these animals get killed each year because people didn't know what they were getting themselfs into, and they can't handle it. Young kids have been killed because parents weren't educated.
The only option in my opinion is to ban these animals, and protect everyone.
I really don't understand why people class them as DOGS, When they are NOT and even say they a trustworthy, would you leave children to play in the backyard with one, I know I wouldn't.
It's kind of like having a Bengal tigar kitten and raising it and expecting it to turn out like a house cat, that is something someone had said, and really how true. We are talking about a WILD animal.
JMO.
My 2cents, no offence meant.


----------

